# Left for dead!!!!!



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So I'm waiting for my box from vintage blade to come today (razor and shaving supplies reccomended by newfie thanks brother) and along with that came a big box from Ohio I'm now confused because I'm not expecting anything from there after further inspection Kabooooooooom I was left for dead after this hit it would appear Bengalman has destroyed me and left me completely destroyed. I have to say thank you to Ian for this I was once again blown away by the generosity of this board and heve to say CIGAR LIVE ROCKS


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW!! Look at those Master Blends :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad you liked it all Jitzy, enjoy!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice hit by Ian!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

matt257 said:


> WOW!! Look at those Master Blends :dribble: :dribble:


I did alot love the MB1's


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

nice hit bengalman!!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

That is awesome, nice bomb indeed, a little bit o everything

-Fitzy :leph:


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

That was nice! I am impressed!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work BengalMan!!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

man all kinds of ass beatings being handed out this week, very nice, hope it doesnt hurt to sit down...


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

boy he hit you hard thats for sure
those shirts are really nice, i like em
and you cant go wrong with any of those smokes


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

that is an awesome hit.
i'm drooling over all of it!
enjoy

(does anyone know if those NUB shirts are available at the events? I'd like to get one in august when they come to town if possible)


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Go down in a blaze of glory!!!


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Rojo Camacho said:


> that is an awesome hit.
> i'm drooling over all of it!
> enjoy
> 
> (does anyone know if those NUB shirts are available at the events? I'd like to get one in august when they come to town if possible)


Yes they are.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> Yes they are.


Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

O for the love of humanity will the carnage ever end,wow what a great ,great pick-up


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

da BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMB


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Thats some good stuff right there! Congrats on the lovely bomb.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks like you got taken out by an Oliva hit squad Jitzy - nice job Ian!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Dude that is one serious bomb


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Insaaaaaaaaaaane


----------



## cigardaddyo (Apr 6, 2008)

Holly Cow!!!!! Hey what is that white shirt? Where can I get that?


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

I am truely sorry to hear of your recent demise, however if ya need a benificiary for your LAST WILL, I'll step up to the plate...its an ugly job, but someone has to do it. Nice hit..congrats!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW! That was one helluva righteous slaying there Bengalman! DAMN! I would have a tough time figuring out what to go for first!  Enjoy Jitzy, you deserve it bro! 

CD


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy sh1t!! What a hit!

Hey I just made a rhyme...

Good job Ian!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Total devastation! Awesome hit w/some killer hats!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow that is too much!!!! All those great smokes and the Woodford Reserve to go with it!!!! Thats my #2 fav bourbon!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Hell of a hit Ian!! Nicely done


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn!! Awesome hit!!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

The casualities are piling up. Awesome hit. 
I highly recommend the cloth band Oliva. Especially, if its aged. Part of my prize pack from sofaman included one and it was a beautiful thing.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

matt257 said:


> WOW!! Look at those Master Blends :dribble: :dribble:


I still have 2 boxes of the original's and find them still the best!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

OHH shit a oliva bomb oh shit sweet


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow! That's an amazing hit!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow great hit.:dribble:


----------

